# how much do i feed a betta?



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

On the container of HBH Betta Bites it says, "Feed sparingly twice per day. Place 6-8 pellets per serving.... remove any uneaten pieces... Use with HBH ColorBright flake food."

I have heard (here and elsewhere) to feed them what they can eat in 2 minutes (not sure if that is once or twice a day or what).

I have also heard 3-6 pellets a day.

So... what do y'all do? I don't want to overfeed or underfeed.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I feed my bettas two pellets in the morning and two at night. But that is just me. I wouldnt recommend feeding them all they can eat in two minutes because they can and possibly will over eat. But these are just my suggestions.


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

I usually feed my bettas once, at night. A pinchful of Bloodworms does them good.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I have the dried bloodworms and he won't touch them... I will pick up the frozen bloodworms and see if he likes those. I feed him about 5 pellets a day... but now he is eating some of the frog bites too- though he doesn't look bloated, so I guess that's ok?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep thats ok. You actually want to keep working with him until he will take a variety of foods, it will keep him happy and healthy and keep him from getting constipated which can be a real problem with bettas.


----------

